# Nansemond/Bennetts creek



## Croaker D (Apr 18, 2010)

Hello guys just wondering is there any place besides Bennetts Creek park to launch a kayak that is closer to where the Nansemond and the creek meets? And if not how long of a paddle do you think it is to get to the bridge on the Nansemond? Any info will be greatly appreciated! Thx in advance guys...


Coaker D


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

There's a marina, I think you get to it by the road to the botanical garden. Don't know if there is a fee or not.


----------



## WalkingFumble (Apr 24, 2012)

Benji said:


> There's a marina, I think you get to it by the road to the botanical garden. Don't know if there is a fee or not.


You are right. Instead of making the turn towards Bennet's Creek from Bridge Road, turn towards the gardens, then left on Ferry Road. That will take you to the marina.


----------



## Croaker D (Apr 18, 2010)

Thx guys, do you know if there is a launch fee WalkingFumble? And will that put me on the nansemond or will I still be on the creek when I launch? Sorry I'm new to the area this is like foreign land to me!


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

You'll be on the creek about half mile or so from the bridge. There's deeper water. In the creek than the river. A month or so ago we had really low tides and you could see sandbars all the way to the clubhouse.


----------



## Croaker D (Apr 18, 2010)

Benji thx big guy, well let me just ask you do you think I would have a better chance for croakers in the creek or on the main river? Like I said before I just moved here 2 months ago im trying to figure things out? I hope you guys dont mind me picking your brains this year because im lost down here :beer:


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

I rarely fish out there but I do work out of Bennetts often, most people fish the creek that I've seen. Would try the section from shoulders hill ramp to the mouth personaly think that would have the best water.


----------



## Croaker D (Apr 18, 2010)

Great! Sounds good that was my original plan! Thx..


----------



## WalkingFumble (Apr 24, 2012)

Croaker D said:


> Thx guys, do you know if there is a launch fee WalkingFumble? And will that put me on the nansemond or will I still be on the creek when I launch? Sorry I'm new to the area this is like foreign land to me!


I do not know, next time I'm close by, I'll stop and ask.


----------



## saltwaterassasin (Dec 30, 2014)

If your talking about Bennett's creek marina that's been shut down for years. Unless recently reopened it.was flooded by a storm a few yrs ago and never restored from my knowledge . Was a Good place to eat though . Does have launch ramp . Last time I went by it was at your own risk everything was rotting away and overgrown .I used to launch my John boat there .the water around the mouth of the creek to the river is very shallow. I used to hit bottom on my John boat . Lots of croakers in the river , the creek holds the cats fish . The open river isn't that drep vs the creek has some deep holes. Good thing is they did put oyster beds all along bennets creek so no telling what in the creek now. But yes if you want croakers and nice ones that was my go to spot for them. Anywhere outside the creek mouth was good . .once I left the creek I would head towards the mmbt or behind were tcc used to be the old pier holDS some good spots.. if you know someone that lives in harbour view they have a launch ramp to I do believe.


----------



## Croaker D (Apr 18, 2010)

Any general idea about how deep the river or the creek gets?


----------



## saltwaterassasin (Dec 30, 2014)

I know the river isn't deep they used to put crab pots all the way out to the main boating channel from the shore line.. the river towards the mmbt didn't get deep until your on top the tunnel. I remember having to Bob and weve through the pots. It's been four plus yrs since I lauinched from either spot. Just guessing 4-15ft on avg in the river until the commercial boatin channel and the creek 20+ft in spots. . I used to catch lots of 3ft sand sharks by the crab pots .alot of older guys told me to fish the bridge between the park and Bennett's creek marina was told it was deep there and lots if variety of fish home there striper, flounder, black drum big cats and others but I never gave it the chance since at the time I wanted lots of croakers.


----------

